# Quincy at just under 5 months old right after a groom



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Video of Quincy's movement, and self stacking practices.

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's a pretty boy. It will be fun watching him grow up.

I love his groom and that beautiful coat!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Quincy is coming along nicely! It looks like he may have self stacked had you given him more room.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks very much.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quincy's a doll and growing up so fast! Looks like the others are waiting for him to come in and play.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww - love those videos! Theres nothing better than watching poodles prance around!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much. He is quite the little mover. The other days are wanting to go outside and join their buddy so they can all play outside. They rather enjoy him.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh I love the video. His tail is constantly wagging its so cute. You can just tell he totally loves you. He looks lovely n the pics.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Oh I love the video. His tail is constantly wagging its so cute. You can just tell he totally loves you. He looks lovely n the pics.


Thanks so much! He and I have a mutual admiration society. He loves to be on leash and it shows. Head is always up, tails is always going. He is the sweetest little character! With his attitude on leash, I think he is going to be a great show dog.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, I do love watching him move! He is just such a handsome boy. He has such a lovely coby body. And what attitude! His love of life, love of you and wonderful attitude shines right out of him!!! Can't wait to see what he does in the ring! Congrats, you couldn't have gotten a better boy for your program I don't think, both looks and attitude.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

He loves you so much  

I see more of him than the other pups, and they live in Iceland hehe..
Thanks for begin so active in posting videos and pics love it.

His coat looks amazing and his sweet face could melt anyone. 
Love him prancing around with you I really like him on the move.

Can't wait to hear from the handler.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Man, I do love watching him move! He is just such a handsome boy. He has such a lovely coby body. And what attitude! His love of life, love of you and wonderful attitude shines right out of him!!! Can't wait to see what he does in the ring! Congrats, you couldn't have gotten a better boy for your program I don't think, both looks and attitude.


He is so sweet!! He totally suits his name...Happy Go Lucky...he does find total joy in everything except getting his feet clipped and nails done..lol!!! And he and I have bonded just like I had hoped we would.

I agree entirely. There is not a line of dogs or another pup that I would rather have than him. Everything about him thrills me, and I cannot find a thing about him I am not tickled with. Of course, as we know, there is always room for improvement, but no more need for improvement on him than anyone else I have seen. In case I haven't said it before or in case you didn't quite catch it, I love this boy!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What'cha say? I didn't hear you! ound: I think you like Quincy...LOL

Truly enjoyed watching the little fellow move and he is looking so fine! I love how attentive he is toward you.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> He loves you so much
> 
> I see more of him than the other pups, and they live in Iceland hehe..
> Thanks for begin so active in posting videos and pics love it.
> ...


I love his movement too. We will be working on him self stacking. He does it pretty good most of the time.

Thank you for noticing how attentive he is with me. He melts my heart. Remember we talked about the relationship I had with my first Whippet, and how I was yearning for that again? Well...I think this is it!! He is so tuned into me! Of course he is still a goofball, but if I leave the room, he is watching for me. When I bathe, he is on the bath mat by the tub. When I walk him, he only has eyes for me. I thank you so much for entrusting this little dickens to me. I seriously could not ask for anything more Disa.

I love his head. So do all the other breeders I am friends with. His head, his coat and his movement are the things they all talk about. I have seen adults that do not float like him, and he is still just a baby.

I am hoping to see the handler in the next couple of weeks (which means another groom, which means even more photos...lol) and I will certainly let you know everything she says. I do not feel his natural tail will be a detriment at all, because it isn't horribly long, and he holds it straight up most of the time. I am hoping to finally meet Lisa from Tango at the handllers place or for coffee after, so she will be going over Quincy too. I am excited to hear what they have to say.

I cannot thank you enough. If all of your buyers are as thrilled with their babies as I am, you must be feeling all the good vibes, because without you, it would not have happpened.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

LOOK AT HIM!! ahhh hes absolutely beautiful!! 
I can't wait to hear what the handler has to say Cherie! ((I'm sure it will be nothing but praise ))


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think Quincy's wonderful temperament is a testament to you Disa!

Well done


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _What'cha say? I didn't hear you! ound: I think you like Quincy...LOL
> 
> Truly enjoyed watching the little fellow move and he is looking so fine! I love how attentive he is toward you.
> _


YEP....MAYBE I SHOULD SHOUT IT A LITTLE LOUDER!!!! I LOVE THIS BOY!!!!!

Thanks for the kind comments. I love the relationship between a male dog and their female human! This boy is all I could ever have hoped for in looks and personality.

I have watched his movement videos 100 times trying to see if there is something I do not like about the way he moves, and nope, just nothing there.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> LOOK AT HIM!! ahhh hes absolutely beautiful!!
> I can't wait to hear what the handler has to say Cherie! ((I'm sure it will be nothing but praise ))


Well, I am expecting to hear good things. He is not perfect, but nobody is. He could have a bit more angulation and a bit more chest, but according to the handler, there are not many Standards anymore with great chests. And according to all of my breeder friends, rears are about the easiest thing to fix in offspring. He has a stunning head, fabulous bite and remarkable movement for such a young dog, personality out the wazoo and ears like a Bassett hound. Thank you so much Keith!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

jak said:


> I think Quincy's wonderful temperament is a testament to you Disa!
> 
> Well done


Thank you Jak.
I did my best with the pups and I hope they will keep making there owners happy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> I think Quincy's wonderful temperament is a testament to you Disa!
> 
> Well done


I would have to agree!!! If they don't get a remarkable start, it will always show. A fine job indeed!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Thank you Jak.
> I did my best with the pups and I hope they will keep making there owners happy.


I know one thing Winnow Quincy is sure making Arreau and I happy people. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Did you hear me clapping as I watched your darling boy prance and stack?? I clapped so hard watching the videos I woke up my husband _and _my poodle!! Congratulations on a match truly made in heaven!! All the best!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Adorable, I love those ears!! 

Neat you have whippets!! whippets are so cool, I hope to have the chance to get one in the future .


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Thank you Jak.
> I did my best with the pups and I hope they will keep making there owners happy.


OMG Disa!!! If the others are one tenth as happy as we are, what a successful litter you had. I think you have gotten the idea...this boy is IT for me!!! I love everything about him..looks, personality, coat, absolutely EVERYTHING!!! If you bred your Vaka to someone other than Charly, I would not hesitate to buy a girl and breed her back to Quincy. I think I would love to have the occasional all black litter too. See? Now I have been bitten by the bug!!! And I have that much confidence in the lovely start you give your furkids!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just had a chance to watch the videos--loved watching him prance around and the two of you having fun together. So glad you have Quincy in your life.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> OMG Disa!!! If the others are one tenth as happy as we are, what a successful litter you had. I think you have gotten the idea...this boy is IT for me!!! I love everything about him..looks, personality, coat, absolutely EVERYTHING!!! If you bred your Vaka to someone other than Charly, I would not hesitate to buy a girl and breed her back to Quincy. I think I would love to have the occasional all black litter too. See? Now I have been bitten by the bug!!! And I have that much confidence in the lovely start you give your furkids!!


Thank you Cherie 

I am very happy how all of them turned out, I am still waiting for something to go wrong because all of the pups are doing so well.

I have told you before and I will say it again if you ever want another pup from me your welcome.

I was not a big fan of the black ones before I got Charly but now they are almost the only thing I want hehe.

I am getting a white one now since it has been a dream for a long long time.
And we will see if he changes my mind but at the moment the blacks are the one.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> OMG Disa!!! If the others are one tenth as happy as we are, what a successful litter you had. I think you have gotten the idea...this boy is IT for me!!! I love everything about him..looks, personality, coat, absolutely EVERYTHING!!! If you bred your Vaka to someone other than Charly, I would not hesitate to buy a girl and breed her back to Quincy. I think I would love to have the occasional all black litter too. See? Now I have been bitten by the bug!!! And I have that much confidence in the lovely start you give your furkids!!


I thought you where so stuck on low coi :rolffleyes:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> I thought you where so stuck on low coi :rolffleyes:


Yes and she is talking about a puppy who is not related to Quincy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Yes and she is talking about a puppy who is not related to Quincy


Can YOU tell me how we could possibly get a high COI breeding a Vaka daughter to Quincy? It is beyond me Disa!! Sorry about the glitch in an otherwise lovely thread.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Can YOU tell me how we could possibly get a high COI breeding a Vaka daughter to Quincy? It is beyond me Disa!! Sorry about the glitch in an otherwsie lovely thread.


they'd be black and black poodles have higher COI's? :rolffleyes: lol <333


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> they'd be black and black poodles have higher COI's? :rolffleyes: lol <333


LOL!!! Not if you breed a low COI to a low COI. Whatever...beats me!! (Shaking head...) Quincy's COI is 0.35% so if he was bred to a non relative, the COI would be pretty much no exisitent!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Did you hear me clapping as I watched your darling boy prance and stack?? I clapped so hard watching the videos I woke up my husband _and _my poodle!! Congratulations on a match truly made in heaven!! All the best!


That is so sweet and kind of you! Thank you! It means a lot to me that someone else sees it and is happy for us. I really do love this little guy and am so looking forward to getting him in the ring. I think he is going to love it. Tell your hubby and Poo I am sorry. Next time I will post the videos earlier in the day so you do not wake them up...lol!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup if Quincy was bred to a vaka X polar pup, I'm *guessing* it's 12-gen COI would be around 7-10%-ish, but I don't know cos I don't have the 12-gen COI figures on Vaka & Polar, only Quincy (0.98%) so I'm guessing a fair bit!!! lol! 

12-gen COI tends to be more-than-double the 10-gen COI #'s though, so it can be rather misleading to use only the 10-gen though I realise PHR only uses 10-gen? Even in 12-gen though, it'll still be fairly low, though not nearly as low as Quincys! lol


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

what a sweet and beautiful boy quincy is!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bluespoomommy said:


> what a sweet and beautiful boy quincy is!


Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, if i didn't post before, let me say that quincy is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! he has some nice coate for such a young poodle! handsome boy!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy..I can hear in your words how much you love him..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Adorable, I love those ears!!
> 
> Neat you have whippets!! whippets are so cool, I hope to have the chance to get one in the future .


Thank you very much.

You would love living with a Whippet. They are a nice counter-balance to all the grooming a Poo requires. They are gentle spirited, tender hearted, very affectionate. They are amazing with children even when not raised with them. I will never live without one now. If/when you are ready for one, I would be very happy to share the names of some wonderful breeders with you.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

David is kicking himself for not tucking Quincy into our suitcase before we left last month! :lol: He really loves that charming boy! As much as he dotes on his princess, he'd find room in his heart for a little prince!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Just had a chance to watch the videos--loved watching him prance around and the two of you having fun together. So glad you have Quincy in your life.


ME TOO!!!!! Glad you enjoyed the videos. He is very special to me.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet Quincy! I am still in love with his face. He looks very happy to be living in Canada with you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Just had a chance to watch the videos--loved watching him prance around and the two of you having fun together. So glad you have Quincy in your life.


Me too!!! He is a joy. Thanks so much!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> well, if i didn't post before, let me say that quincy is a very handsome boy.


Thank you so much. He just gets more and more handsome every time I clip him!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Yes and she is talking about a puppy who is not related to Quincy


Just wanted you to know, out of curiosity, I did a test breeding between a Vaka/Polar puppy and Quincy on Poodlepedigree, and the COI's would be 0.85% for 10 gen., and 1.83 for 12 gen. Very nice...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Just wanted you to know, out of curiosity, I did a test breeding between a Vaka/Polar puppy and Quincy on Poodlepedigree, and the COI's would be 0.85% for 10 gen., and 1.83 for 12 gen. Very nice...


Woohoo! The timing of a Vaka/Polar puppy * Quincy might be just about right when we may be needing a new spoo baby in our house, huh?? :lol: A girl can dream!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Woohoo! The timing of a Vaka/Polar puppy * Quincy might be just about right when we may be needing a new spoo baby in our house, huh?? :lol: A girl can dream!


You are hilarious!!! Well, we know it would have an extremely low COI anyway. You my Dear would be most welcome to another puppy from me ANYTIME!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> well, if i didn't post before, let me say that quincy is a very handsome boy.


Thanks Faerie. We think do too!


----------

